# New here - - considering the diesel..



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi, I come from Sydney and drive a diesel Cruze that from what I hear on this forum is not as econimical as the US Cruze. With 3 adults on board travelling at 110kph and the air conditioning on I got 6.2L per hundred kays backed up by measuring the fuel put in. By the way in Australia no child under twelve is allowed to ride in the front because they can be injured by the air bag in a collision, this applies to all vehicles.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

With your commute, that GP should be pulling about 27-30 mpg. That goes for any GP and any supercharged 3800. Have you tuned it up recently? Even with needing to roll the engine forward to get the back bank, it is still not too hard for a decently experienced DIYer. I used to have a Buick LeSabre with the NA 3800, and that thing would routinely get 34-36 mpg highway. 

The back seat in the Cruze is likely a bit smaller than the seat in your GP. But my neighbor fits 3 booster seats into a 2007 Civic without issue, and the Cruze is larger than the Civic. 

And yes, folks really are beating 50 mpg US with the Cruze diesel. Best I have heard of that was miles traveled over fuel used was about 66 mpg. And the Cruze diesels getting those numbers are not broken in yet.


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum. First off you should not get 50 MPG a gallon if you hills on your commute. I am averaging per manual calculator 47.6 and by my fuelly account 47.7 with moderate hills with a similar commute of 101.6 miles every day. I did hit a high of 50.5 one time but the next tank was in the 45 MPG range and I suspect that I did not get it completely full on 50 MPG tank. 

I am still exceeding the EPA estimates but marginally so. This car is tight in the back seat and I would take the boosters and kids to the lot and see if they fit first. To be honest I would also recommend that you also look at the VW diesel Passat wagon as that car also has more interior volume and quite acceptable diesel mileage.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Mikeske said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. First off you should not get 50 MPG a gallon if you hills on your commute. I am averaging per manual calculator 47.6 and by my fuelly account 47.7 with moderate hills with a similar commute of 101.6 miles every day. I did hit a high of 50.5 one time but the next tank was in the 45 MPG range and I suspect that I did not get it completely full on 50 MPG tank.
> 
> I am still exceeding the EPA estimates but marginally so. This car is tight in the back seat and I would take the boosters and kids to the lot and see if they fit first. To be honest I would also recommend that you also look at the VW diesel Passat wagon as that car also has more interior volume and quite acceptable diesel mileage.


The hills is something I never took into consideration on my trip as our Freeways are full of steep climbs. On one flat stretch my DIC was showing 4.6 liters per hyndred K, 56mpg.


----------



## gulfcoastguy (Feb 21, 2013)

They don't have the Passat wagon for sale anymore but the Passat sedan is quite roomy in the backseat. It also doesn't seem to have the hpfp or intercooler problems that the other(and older design) VW common rail diesels do. Somewhat less mpg than the Cruze diesel when comparing automatics to automatics but it is a good bit larger and heavier. As the other poster said carry the booster and car seats to the dealership and check how they fit before you decide to buy any model.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Welcome, My fuelly stats are calculated at the pump, not with the DIC, although the cpu DIC, has been spot on to about 1.5 mpg off what I calculate at the pump. Perfectly acceptable for me to get a good idea of how we are doing on the road. With that said. The wife driving between 65-75 during her 100 mile round trip commute through a light rush hour traffic a couple of spots you slow down for a few miles to 35, she gets about 45mpg to and from work. If she sets the cruise at 65 then she gets about 50 over those 50 miles. We love the MPG, GM's quality control sucks so go over it, expect some minor issues to creep up. The car is tiny if you have passengers. If the driver is over 6' tall the person behind them will have very little leg room. We have 2 car seats in ours, and I think older kids would have more room, since there feet would hit the floor and go under the seat. If you have any other questions feel free to ask. The forum is a great place.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm still on my first fill up so I won't know for a while, but I think things are going to go well with the Cruze Diesel. Love the sound of the engine when it starts up. It reminds me of when I was a kid and we had two diesels. 

Anyway, I don't think you'll be disappointed should you get it. I can attest it fits two car seats. Tried this at the dealer prior to purchase as I don't need two now, but it is certainly a possibility. A third would fit and I think it all depends on the model of car/booster seat. As long as the frame isn't over-sized and you use the LATCH system, I don't see why it wouldn't work and should be easy enough to get them all in and out. For children sitting in the back without a car seat, there is plenty of room.


----------



## sdmfer (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the responses so far guys. 

Aussie - here in ontario canada, its ok for my 6 year old to be up front as long as he's in a booster (or proper seat) and as long as the air bag can be disabled. Which my current car does automatically depending on the weight of the person. Which brings me to the point about the cruze.....in the us/Ca models, how does the passenger airbag work in these cars? Similar?

Sciphi - Funny you should bring up the tune up point. Got plugs/wires etc sitting there ready for me to install, agreed about the rolling the engine forward a bit to get to the back. I was already poking around back there and its tight. Just need to find time to do it. Now I DO drive the car a little faster than normal but its too easy to sometimes. I usually cruise on the hwy around 130kmh (80 mph) or so.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Having traveled over 8000 miles in mine, I can say I am thoroughly satisfied with it. I have compared the computer to manual calculation and find that the computer is always slightly pessimistic. With a good deal of stop and go traffic (in which I have seen as low as 17.5 MPG on the 25 mile loop) I am still averaging 43 MPG overall and easily over 50 on the highway at normal speeds. I've had no issues to speak of and am very happy with the car.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

sdmfer said:


> Thanks a lot for the responses so far guys.
> 
> Aussie - here in ontario canada, its ok for my 6 year old to be up front as long as he's in a booster (or proper seat) and as long as the air bag can be disabled. Which my current car does automatically depending on the weight of the person. Which brings me to the point about the cruze.....in the us/Ca models, how does the passenger airbag work in these cars? Similar?
> 
> Sciphi - Funny you should bring up the tune up point. Got plugs/wires etc sitting there ready for me to install, agreed about the rolling the engine forward a bit to get to the back. I was already poking around back there and its tight. Just need to find time to do it. Now I DO drive the car a little faster than normal but its too easy to sometimes. I usually cruise on the hwy around 130kmh (80 mph) or so.


I had a Commodore with basically the same engine but no supercharger as you could only get supercharger on an auto and mine was manual. Because the engine is north south in a RWD car it was really easy to work on, especially easy to change plugs.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi sdmfer

Welcome to the forum. Have you test drove the Diesel yet?? If not you should take it for a test drive and see how you like it. I have seen other Cruze Diesel owners on the thread getting up to 58mpg. Its a great car!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Being a Cruze Eco owner my opinion on the Cruze Eco-Diesel is that I can't see it being worth the extra money. First of all the cost of the car is more expensive, and secondly the cost of the fuel is more expensive. I'm sure it's a great automobile, and I'm sure just what diesel owners are looking for. I am getting between 46 and 47 miles per gallon with my Cruze Eco 1.4turbo with the 6-speed manual transmission. Now the diesel is rated at 42 miles per gallon and some people getting up to 48 which would be about an average. To me I cannot justify the extra cost of the vehicle or the fuel expense when my gas powered Cruze Eco does just the same thing.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Being a Cruze Eco owner my opinion on the Cruze Eco-Diesel is that I can't see it being worth the extra money. First of all the cost of the car is more expensive, and secondly the cost of the fuel is more expensive. I'm sure it's a great automobile, and I'm sure just what diesel owners are looking for. I am getting between 46 and 47 miles per gallon with my Cruze Eco 1.4turbo with the 6-speed manual transmission. Now the diesel is rated at 42 miles per gallon and some people getting up to 48 which would be about an average. To me I cannot justify the extra cost of the vehicle or the fuel expense when my gas powered Cruze Eco does just the same thing.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


The price on the diesel gives you a lot more then just a diesel engine. It's basically a fully loaded 2LT with a diesel engine, more sound deadening than a verano, and the eco aero package just to name the big ones. The diesel premium is in fact rather small. Also, it's rated for 46MPG highway and has been tested long distances at over 55MPG. With an automatic. 

It's also as powerful as a tuned 1.4T with a far wider power band. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The price on the diesel gives you a lot more then just a diesel engine. It's basically a fully loaded 2LT with a diesel engine, more sound deadening than a verano, and the eco aero package just to name the big ones. The diesel premium is in fact rather small. Also, it's rated for 46MPG highway and has been tested long distances at over 55MPG. With an automatic.
> 
> It's also as powerful as a tuned 1.4T with a far wider power band.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


No kidding! Well it all sounds pretty good I guess I'm just happy with my Cruze Eco. I guess it's not that bad then. To me it initially sounded like a big waste of money. Believe me in my industry I have absolutely nothing against diesel engines. I would not buy a shuttle bus without a diesel motor in it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

2014 Chevy Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel - a real world test and the engine isn't broken in yet. The trip was from Salt Lake City (UT) to Milwaukee (WI) - and back. I drove the speed limit (75 in UT, WY, & NE, 70 in IA, and 65 in WI and IL). A/C on for both legs. Two people on board + luggage. On the return trip, I had an extra 350 lbs or so in "goodies" to take back to UT. Due to the movements if weather fronts, I had headwinds on both legs, Both legs involved an overnight stopover in NE. As you read this, keep in mind that the Rocky Mountains in UT, WY, and Co make the "mountains" of upstate NY look like rolling hills. The trip geography varied from 800 feet MSL to 10,000 feet MSL; quite a climb. However the little torque-monster was entirely up to the demand and never downshifted once.

Composite mileage for the 2975 mile round-trip, as calculated using fuel receipts and odometer, was 50.1 mpg. I used no hyper-mileage tricks and did not draft behind any semis.


----------

